# cutting/bulking the same time?



## gmenfan40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well this might sound weird but i want to know if this task is possible. That i actually can cut but also at the same time bulk. What i mean by this is that i want to lose body fat, but at the same time still lift to gain size and strength. Well im 5'8 at about 187 pounds so i really dont want to lose weight either. All i want is basically lose pure body fat. So if anyone could i would apprieciate it that you can send me a diet or help me set up a diet with cardio. thank you in advance.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2007)

very unlikely.

Most likely possible in new trainers.


----------



## gmenfan40 (Apr 15, 2007)

so whats do u advise me to do?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am going to assume that diet hasn't really been a priority of yours, well basically cause most people ignore that side of a healthy lifestyle.

My suggestion would be to get your ducks in a row with your eating habits, and you will suprised with your progress over the next few months.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2007)

trying walking forward and backwards at the same time and let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2007)

as always you get the point across so well.


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2007)

if you are new to weight training and your diet hasnt been the best, then it is possible, but only for a limited time with the right training and half decent diet.


----------



## gmenfan40 (Apr 15, 2007)

ok, im not new to lifting i play highschool football. i want to lose body fat but i dont want to lose weight because i dont want to lose weight because ill be to light for my position. all i really want is a deit that maybe i can just lose fat but not weight thats basically what im askin for


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2007)

youre not very smart are you?

Think about it.  If you lose fat, you lose mass/weight right?  So, the only way to stay the same weight AND lose fat, is increase something else.  Muscle, bone, internal organs, skin, body fluids.  Muscle is your only realistic option there, and fluids to a small degree.

You might be able to get on creatine monohydrate to gain some water weight to compensate, but if you are too fat and not muscular enough for your position, then tough shit.  Time for some hard work and a reality check.

If you could lose fat and gain muscle in the long term or as a regular thing, everyone would be doing it, itd be all over TV, and a lot of us fitness professionals wouldnt have jobs.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 16, 2007)

gmenfan40 said:


> Well this might sound weird but i want to know if this task is possible. That i actually can cut but also at the same time bulk. What i mean by this is that i want to lose body fat, but at the same time still lift to gain size and strength. Well im 5'8 at about 187 pounds so i really dont want to lose weight either. All i want is basically lose pure body fat.


And gain some pure muscle. 

It's technically possible to swing between catabolism and anabolism during the course of a day. 

If you lift heavy, have good PWO nutrition and rest your muscles, you can get some muscle growth, but probably no more than 0.5lb a week. 

If at other times of the day, you do cardio and stay in slight caloric deficit, you can get some body-fat loss. 

Progress will be slow, though (unless you have a fancy respiratory gas analyser so that you can see what metabolic fuel your body is using at any given moment in time).


----------

